# Stilts



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)

In Toronto, Ontario stilts are illegal and Tapers are either working with them after hours or hiding from the saftey inspectors. Its difficult to work without them in residential...I know guys that got hit with $300 fines and their stilts taken away...Its ****ty allways watching your back while trying to make a decent living...

Any other states, provinces going through this? Are they legal in all States throughout the USA?

MM


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

I work for a major contractor in the GTA. The stilts issue has been a real pain in the ass. Our union is close to getting them legalized.The next step is to have a "pilot project" using stilts on a chosen site.Once thats done, a education coarse will be mandatory. But overall this whole situation is a joke.What makes ontario different than all the other provinces and states regarding people using stilts.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

It would be a cold day in hell before I let anyone take my stilts away from me. If you can legally buy it then you should legaly be aloud to use it. The only place I have ever heard of them being banned is in Ontario , how sad.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

The NJ Finisher Union says if the contractor want you to wear stilts he has to provide them for you. But most time you bring your own in. I would rather wear them then work off a baker or step up.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 22, 2008)

Statistically stilts are safer than scaffold. Wierd huh! I guess any goof can get on scaffold but you have to have at least a little skill to get up and around on stilts!


----------

